# My 6000 miles on Amtrak 2017......



## Dave Van (Sep 19, 2017)

I make the trip from WV to So Cal once a year. And each year I write about the entire trip. 8 days of my travel are on Amtrak trains but I also write about my travel in general. I do this for my self, friends and family but do like to share. It's long and covers trains, cars etc. Thanks just click 2017 link....

http://www.currtail.com


----------



## OBS (Sep 19, 2017)

Great reading, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks to the Mod that moved this.....why was I blocked from posting in correct forum??? thanks


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 20, 2017)

Really enjoyed reading the blog particularly the train travel parts. I'll be on the SWC heading to Albuquerque in two weeks to visit a friend and attend the Balloon Fest.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 20, 2017)

Really enjoyable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 20, 2017)

THANKS all!!


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 20, 2017)

DUP


----------

